# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.7.61 7727aaf (4/12/2019)



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

I just got "up/downgraded" to 2019.7.61 7727aaf. From 8.5. Weird that the number went down. But in the What's New, I now have support for V3 Superchargers and preconditioning the battery for faster charging at Superchargers. Perhaps Tesla knows I'm planning a trip to Houston next week?

[MOD EDIT: as a reminder, please use the voting buttons to say if you have (or haven't) gotten this release instead of posting "installing now" or "I want it" here, which will be removed]


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

tencate said:


> I just got "up/downgraded" to 2019.7.61 7727aaf. From 8.5. Weird that the number went down. But in the What's New, I now have support for V3 Superchargers and preconditioning the battery for faster charging at Superchargers. Perhaps Tesla knows I'm planning a trip to Houston next week?


Early access program?


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

Does it still have NoAP?


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Not early access. I'll go out and see if everything else is there.

[Edit] Yes, it appears to have everything from 8.5 still there. Weird?? No one else?


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Additional info: Looks like everything I had before is still present and working. Since I'm driving to Houston and back this coming week with Max, and I've apparently gotten battery pre-conditioning with this latest update, I'll let you all know what I learn since I expect to be visiting a handful of Superchargers on the trip down and back.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

You are in a class all by yourself here. I guess we can all go out and put destinations in our cars that are several hundred miles away, see what it would trigger, see if Tesla is watching and wants to give us an update. Odd however, as by number is seems a step backwards. Seems they would have had time to put the stuff in .7 into one of these other many releases and move forward with the numbering vs backwards. They pushed hard to get so many to 8.5, figured we'd see another roll up release with the advanced summon, battery pre-heat and the other small items introduced recently.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Dunno. Like earlier .7 releases, this does let me make use of V3 Superchargers, in fact I got a notification about the one in Hawthorne and how to find it just this morning. Actually, besides that one in Hawthorne, are there others that have popped up? I DO go to LA every now and then too, and I'm guessing that Tesla knows where the car's been and that it's sometimes around Hawthorne Tesla. Lucky me. I think.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Another 2019.7.61 install was reported today on TeslaFi, from a Model 3 in California with a VIN less than 1000.  

This car also "updated" from 2019.8.5.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

My VIN is a bit higher. I'm heading out to Houston tomorrow, long drive, we'll see if I notice any battery conditioning improvements for the "old" version 2 superchargers I'll be seeing.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

tencate said:


> My VIN is a bit higher. I'm heading out to Houston tomorrow, long drive, we'll see if I notice any battery conditioning improvements for the "old" version 2 superchargers I'll be seeing.


Let us know how it goes.

There was a screenshot posted here recently (can't find it right now) of someone's energy graph showing a period of distinctly elevated consumption just before arriving at a V2 Supercharger... so if you have the battery-conditioning feature in this firmware, you should be able to tell!


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, the trip to Houston went much faster than I imagined. There was never much time to even get a coffee, Supercharger breaks weren't very long! I've seen charging rate numbers I've never seen before. No indication of any preconditioning but the weather was nice, hard to tell if the car was doing something. The battery coolant fans always came on after a Supercharge session though, I don't remember that before. Screenshot of one of my charging sessions. Never waiting much more than 30 minutes at any stop this trip. I'll drive back later in the weekend and see what the return trip is like.


----------

